# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Καρδερίνα μετάλλαξη κίτρινη.

## οδυσσέας



----------


## antonispahn

Είναι major η κοινή?

----------


## panos70

Ειναι πανεμορφη με εντονα χρωματα σαν να εχει φαει......χρωστικη   


> *antonispahn*            Είναι major η κοινή?

----------


## jk21

λουτεινη κιτρινη αποκλειεται γιατι θα ειχε πιο εντονα κοκκινη μασκα .Αλλη με πιο βαθυ κιτρινο πχ κουρκουμινη θα μπορουσε ,αλλα θα ηταν κιτρινα ολα τα λευκα σημεια 

δεν νομιζω

----------


## antonispahn

> λουτεινη κιτρινη αποκλειεται γιατι θα ειχε πιο εντονα κοκκινη μασκα .Αλλη με πιο βαθυ κιτρινο πχ κουρκουμινη θα μπορουσε ,αλλα θα ηταν κιτρινα ολα τα λευκα σημεια 
> 
> δεν νομιζω


Ειναι κανονικη μεταλλαξη την εχω ξαναδει

----------


## jk21

με το δεν νομιζω αυτο εννοουσα .οτι ειναι μεταλλαξη και οχι βαψιμο

----------


## antonispahn

> με το δεν νομιζω αυτο εννοουσα .οτι ειναι μεταλλαξη και οχι βαψιμο


Και με το σχόλιο μου συμφωνούσα σε αυτό που λες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

το 1996/1997 συγχρόνως σε Ιταλία και Γερμανία, ο MASSIMO NATALE και ο  BENDER κατάφεραν να σταθεροποιήσουν την *ΚΙΤΡΙΝΗ* μετάλλαξη . Η μετάλλαξη ειναι κυρίαρχη  και για να μεταδοθεί στα παιδιά αρσενικά ή θυληκά είναι αρκετό να υπάρχει σε ένα από τους δύο γονείς ανεξαρτήτου φύλλου.

Τα στάνταρ της *ΚΙΤΡΙΝΗΣ* καρδερίνας.  

Πλάτη και ανώτερο τμήμα του θώρακα *ΚΑΦΕ* έντονο.Αυχένας φτερά και ουρά μαύραΜάσκα με χρώμα ζωηρό κόκκινο και σχέδιο καθαρό και ακριβές.Γραμμές κίτρινες στα φτερά πολύ έντονες.Μάγουλα και το υπόλοιπο τμήμα του θώρακα μαζί με την κοιλιά κίτρινο έντονο.Πάνω από την ουρά στη ρίζα της ράχης χρώμα κίτρινο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Είναι major η κοινή?


υπαρχει και σε μειτζορ και σε κοινη.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

παρβα κιτρινη

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## aeras

> Είναι major η κοινή?


  Είναι μετάλλαξη κίτρινη,  δεν υπάρχει  major η κοινή

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτή η μετάλλαξη δεν μου αρέσει, γούστα είναι αυτά βέβαια!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ουτε εμενα μ'αρεσει. :Thumbdown: 

ειναι απο τις μεταλλαξεις με το ποιο χαλια πτερωμα.

----------


## kostas karderines

Θα συμφωνήσω!

----------


## teo24

www.lamagiadelcolor.es

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ωραιος ο Θοδωρης :Happy0159:

----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24

εχει και κιτρινη αλλα το αλλο πως εγινε ροζ στο λαιμο
https://youtu.be/2wO1LbvzF2s

https://youtu.be/aORab1v3Tb0

----------


## teo24

Αααα εχει πραμα εδω....
https://youtu.be/jGSvL9PWU5E
https://youtu.be/RUMG9bmAxWI
https://youtu.be/JXC-puCItCY

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

μια χρονια ειχε βγει ενα πουλι με γραβατα και τα ασπρα πισω στην ουρα που δειχνουν εαν ειναι 4-6...στην συγκεκριμενη ηταν κιτρινα!δεν εχει ξαναβγει αλλο τετοιο πουλι απο τοτε...

----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24

Carduelis carduelis major Amarillo

----------

